# Rent Supplement and Jobbridge Internship



## cheerios (14 Sep 2011)

Hi there,

I've been on JSA for the last few months, finished college in May. As I'm under 22 I'm only on 100 euro a week and I can't afford to pay my rent anymore so I'm planning on applying for rent supplement. I think I should qualify as I've been renting for the past year. I've just been offered an internship on Jobbridge and I'm wondering if this could affect my application for rent supplement? Will I have to be approved for rent supplement before I start my internship as I presume I will have to call in to them during the day and they will want to call to my house? It's all a bit confusing!

Thanks.


----------



## gipimann (14 Sep 2011)

Jobbridge doesn't affect your entitlement to Rent Supplement - the additional €50 payment is treated as additional household income and will be disregarded when calculating any entitlement to Rent Supplement.

Depending on where you live, Rent Supplement may be dealt with by mail rather than in person - some areas of Dublin, Wicklow and Kildare deal with Rent Supplement applications by mail.

As there can be backlogs in processing claims, you should apply as soon as possible.


----------



## cheerios (14 Sep 2011)

Ok thanks very much. Do you know if they will want me to call back into them at any stage or if they will want to call to my house during the day? I'm supposed to be starting my internship next week so I mightn't be available, should I tell them this?


----------



## gipimann (14 Sep 2011)

Yes, you can tell them that you're not available for a visit.


----------



## k1ller (24 Sep 2011)

Hi cheerios. Hope you are enjoying the new internship. I'm in the same boat, i started the internship on Monday and plan on applying for rent allowance this week. Have you made any progress with regards your claim and did you just post in it the end.

Also have you received payment yet, i had assumed it would be in my account on the same day I would collect my dole but this was not the case.


----------



## cheerios (6 Oct 2011)

Hi k1ller, I managed to get rent allowance set up before I started the internship so it all worked out ok. Let me know if you have any questions about applying. I'd say there wouldn't be any problem with you posting your stuff in coz I posted some stuff that I didn't have ready for the day I went in.

I'm in the very same situation re the payment. I gave social welfare my bank details last week and expected to get paid into my account today as that's when I normally pick up my JSA in the post office but didn't get any payment. Very annoying. Did you get it sorted out in the end? I'll try calling social welfare tomorrow but it's impossible to get through to them.


----------



## Evelina (12 Oct 2011)

I started the jobbridge internship on Monday and I expected the JB and Rent Supplement on my account today (I used to collect them every Wed on post office). There's been no transfer to my account today, I went to the post office and only Rent Supplement was there for me... SW told me the JB and the 50 euro top up will be on my account tomorrow.
Could I also get my RS paid to my account? I cannot arrive late to work every week just to get RS collected from the post office...


----------

